
Gitlab.com Is Moving to 13.0 - letientai299
https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/05/06/gitlab-com-13-0-breaking-changes/
======
vdfs
Github is great at one thing(so far): the UI never change. We did use Gitlab
for sometime but the UI and slowness compared to Github was so noticeable. I
wonder if its still the case now?

~~~
cosmojg
Yep, it's still among the slowest. In terms of speed, popular source forges
rank as follows:

1\. SourceHut

2\. Codeberg

3\. GitHub

4\. Pagure

5\. GitLab

6\. Bitbucket

Source: [https://forgeperf.org/](https://forgeperf.org/)

~~~
odensc
I see that site is maintained by SourceHut though - are the test run from
within their own DC? That could contribute to the performance score.

~~~
cosmojg
Very true. I'm in a different part of the country (I'm in Boston, they're in
Philadelphia) and tried running the benchmarks myself about a week ago.
Unfortunately, I didn't save the results, but if you take my word for it, I
remember getting similar results with only slightly different numbers. Your
best bet, of course, is to run the benchmarks yourself:
[https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/forgeperf](https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/forgeperf)

Some other people ran the benchmarks from different places in Europe and got
similar results with "nothing significantly different" from those published:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22900649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22900649)

~~~
odensc
I'll try it out later today. Would be interesting to see actually because,
completely anecdotally, GitLab seems faster than sr.ht in my daily usage.

~~~
cosmojg
Don't make the same mistake that I did! Save your results and share them with
the class. :)

~~~
odensc
Here: [https://report-delta.now.sh](https://report-delta.now.sh)

SourceHut is still the winner of most, but GitHub is a lot faster than in the
report on forgeperf.org.

I think the perceived speediness of GitHub for me can be mostly attributed to
the fact they don't trigger a full page reload for every navigation. Whereas
SourceHut is rendered completely server-side AFAIK.

(I meant GitHub in my previous comment, fyi.)

------
sytse
GitLab 13.0 will release on the 22nd of May, 12 days from now. This blog post
is about the upcoming deprecations in that release, not the features. The
features that might ship in that release are on
[https://about.gitlab.com/upcoming-
releases/](https://about.gitlab.com/upcoming-releases/)

The last GitLab release was 12.10 which was release on April 22
[https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/04/22/gitlab-12-10-re...](https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/04/22/gitlab-12-10-released/)
with Requirements Management and Autoscaling CI on AWS Fargate

~~~
dnsmichi
I'd recommend watching the YouTube playlist, this helps a lot to get a grasp
onto your very own use cases and possible features to solve them :)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL05JrBw4t0KqWysAAKFYY...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL05JrBw4t0KqWysAAKFYYIE2Tf9IZB5bv)

------
efiecho
I find it very frustrating that Gitlab requires Javascript for simple basic
things. You can't view replies to issues or even browse files in a repository.
GitHub UX is so much better, but sadly many projects moved to Gitlab because
of Microsoft acquiring GitHub.

~~~
granzymes
Which projects that you follow moved from GitHub to Gitlab? None of the ones I
keep an eye on have moved.

I don't really see the point. GitHub has only improved since they were
acquired.

~~~
efiecho
> I don't really see the point. GitHub has only improved since they were
> acquired.

Fully agree, but apparently some projects don't like having their
infrastructure owned by Micosoft, that would be the only reason for switching
in this case.

------
Operyl
> As we continue to work towards version control for Snippets, we are making a
> change to search for Snippets in the UI and API that removes snippet Content
> from search results. Title and Description will still be accessible via
> search and API.

This makes me a bit sad, but it probably has a valid technical reasoning. I
just have to be a bit more descriptive in my descriptions I guess!

~~~
pedroms
Yes, there's some reasoning behind the decision to remove snippet Content from
search results. You can find the original discussion and decision in this
issue: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/199220](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/199220)

------
ThePhysicist
> An offset-based pagination limit of 50,000 is being applied to the /projects
> API endpoint on GitLab.com.

This feels familiar. I once designed an API for retrieving a large number of
items (hundreds of thousands to millions) from a Postgres database. I quickly
learned that using OFFSET for such queries is an anti-pattern because it
forces Postgres to iterate through all items before the specified offset just
to retrieve the few items you requested. So allowing unlimited offsets is a
great way to grind your database to a halt.

I learned that a better way to do this is to use an index-based query instead,
which Postgres can deal with much better. For example, you could give your
items an auto-incrementing sequence number and tell the API consumer the
sequence number of the last item in the result set. For the next request the
consumer can use this number to start off where it left. While that restricts
the way you can order items it will greatly speed up queries and allow
efficient retrieval of a very large number of items without running into the
slowdown effect caused by offset-based pagination.

~~~
cheschire
Yep. This is called seek vs scan. It's a common issue when you start hitting
10's of thousands of records.

------
jraph
I recently hit a reCAPTCHA while trying to edit a ticket on one of my projects
hosted on Gitlab.com. Since I block reCAPTCHA, this was silently failing and I
had to debug this. This prevented me to edit this ticket. This is bad.

I initially chose Gitorious when I needed to share an open source project
because it was free software. I've been transfered to Gitlab.com and was ok
with this back then.

But requiring me to run this piece of non free tracking malware and solve a
captcha to manage my free software project, and worse, making me force this
upon the contributors of my projects? This is bullshit.

I know the Gitlab staff is on HN, so thank you for your amazing software and
for the free hosting, but be aware that this is making me move as soon as
possible and actively discourage people from using Gitlab.com. ReCAPTCHA is
not OK. Never.

Cloudflare made the move [1]. Will you?

[1] [https://blog.cloudflare.com/moving-from-recaptcha-to-
hcaptch...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/moving-from-recaptcha-to-hcaptcha/)

~~~
dnsmichi
Hi,

Developer Evangelist at GitLab here. Sorry that you had a hard time debugging
the failure. I had gotten these reCaptcha questions myself recently. In the
past months, there were numerous spam waves with flooding the issue tracker.
You can see that with the increasingly high issue number, as their IDs have
been burnt.

I agree that reCaptcha is not the best solution. We have an ongoing discussion
which also includes replacing reCaptcha with hCaptcha. While I cannot make a
promise, I recommend that you subscribe to the issue. Also, please add your
thoughts in there too :)

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/21998#note_325...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/21998#note_325800226)

Next to having captchas, there are other spam prevention ideas. One of them
would be to follow a trust level model such as Discourse, but that needs more
long-term planning and a fair model to let existing users becoming trusted.

Please see [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/14156#note_258...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/14156#note_258252735) for more details.

Cheers, Michael

~~~
jraph
Nice! Thanks for your reply. I will take a look.

I which good luck to the GitLab team against spam.

------
flatiron
Already upgraded our gitlab RDS instance to PostgreSQL 11. AWS makes stuff
like that very easy. We use the free version of gitlab and find it very
capable. That plus Jenkins plus artifactory we have a nice little setup.

~~~
AsyncAwait
Curious why Jenkins over GitLab's CI/CD?

~~~
ryanmcdonough
I’d imagine they were already using it with their prior SC setup and didn’t
want to move source control and everything else at once.

~~~
flatiron
Yep. We were svn using “beanstalk” when I joined our company and pushed for a
git migration. But we already had Jenkins running with tons of stuff set up on
cloud bees. Then they kicked us off for some reason (forgot why) so it started
our own migration to AWS

~~~
sytse
If you are still considering moving CI from Jenkins to GitLab we're publicly
testing a Jenkins Wrapper to make it more gradual to move
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/215675](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/215675)

~~~
flatiron
Not sure how that would work with our double Jenkins (inside and outside)
setup but I’ll check. Thanks!

~~~
sytse
Awesome! Feel free to comment in the linked issue if you want some help.

------
altmind
as an admin and a user, im totally happy with gitlab. its a easy enough to
administer, its reasonably priced even for a small company, and they dont try
to push their "cloud offerings".

